# BFP with short luteal phase?



## laurac1988

Hey everyone. Dropping in from TTC

My luteal phase at the moment tends to be only nine or ten days. I know this can be a problem and am working on lengthening it. Has anyone here had a BFP with a short luteal phase?

Many thanks to any who answer. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies x


----------



## 3Minions

My LP is 11 days - so a teeny bit longer than yours but not much. I've heard anything over 9 days is just fine.... This is my 5th pregnancy, and I've gotten pregnant on the 1st or 2nd month trying every time.

Are you taking B6?

Good luck!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely to hear Hun - thankyou
I'm taking b100 complex


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Mine is 10/11 days, the first time I was taking B complex and got pregnant that cycle so don't know if it changed my LP or not, second time I didn't take anything and was OK. Good luck :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## Rachie004

Mine was around 10 days :)

Good luck xx


----------



## laurac1988

Fab xxxx


----------



## Lady_Bee

My LP is 10 days and I haven't found it a disadvantage. After having my first, my cycles came back wonky for ages and my LP was only 8 days (with a ridiculously long and irregular cycle length) and I had NO luck conceiving at that point. I took B6 and Vitex and after a few more months I was having much more regular cycles and my LP was back to my usual 10 days (27 day cycles overall). Conceived my second child no problem after that! So it really depends I think. It might not be an issue, but for some women it does seem to be.


----------



## sprite30

I had an 11 day lp for most of the year we were trying. Every time they checked my progesterone I was just fine we did end up using clomid and iui to get pregnant and I had my left tube removed so we did have multiple issues but I did try b50 complex for 3 months and the first month it helped and kept my temps up and gave. 13 day lp but the 2nd and 3rd month my temp dropped at 11dpo but it just delayed af it didn't help with the temps


----------



## lisa1980

I have always had a 10-11 day LP and it hasn't seemed to have any negative effect :flower:


----------



## flowergirl7

I have a very short cycle and an LP of 10 days. When I realized how short it was I took vitamin B to help lengthen my LP.


----------



## Claire788

Hola!

I have a 10 day LP and this is my 4th Pregnancy (MC'd 2) I've had no problems conceiving, got the BFP the 1st time trying on all 4 occassions. :flower:


----------



## sun

Mine is 9-10 days. After my first my cycle and LP went super weird for 5 months - period every 2 weeks and a LP of about 4-6 days. I took vitex and it was SO helpful and I got my BFP after only a short time on it! It lengthened my LP to 9 days.


----------



## charlie15

I have no idea what my LP was with my first as we we fell first time so never needed to think about it. But 2nd time I had a short LP from 8 days to 11 days tops, the cycle before my BFP was 9 days. It took us 5 months, but should add I was also breastfeeding and am an oldie, so that adds to the mix!


----------



## Tigerlily01

My LP averaged 6-8 days...when I even ovulated. I got my bfp the second month of trying. So it's definitely possible!

My doc told me I may have trouble getting pregnant on my own, and prescribed clomid for cycle 3...that was before we realized I was already pregnant.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

:wave: I had an LP of 9-10 days and it was shockingly easy this time around. I was taking 100mg of b6 every day as well as vitex (1000mg I think) so that may have had an impact but I didn't notice my LP get any longer. Best of luck!


----------



## stouffer

Conceived my first with a 9/10 day LP. It took a year. It was really frustrating because my Dr dismissed it as a factor about why it was taking so long to get pregnant.

When my periods came back and settled down my LP increased to 12 days and conceived this one on the first month of properly trying. I think that might have had more to do with having previously given birth (your cervix doesn't close up as tightly after giving birth) than the LP though.

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Reno

The month I conceived I ovulated late and LP was 10 days!


----------



## mara16jade

I had a LP of 6 at times (during high stress), and once I started eliminating stress and getting happier (sounds so dumb to actually write that out), my LP started to lengthen. I didn't really do too much. I was pretty bad about remembering to take my B-complex vitamin, but had been taking prenatal vits for quite some time (so I don't think those helped). For me it was stress. :shrug:

My cycles were 24-26 days, and my LP usually ranged from 8-11. It was only getting more constantly at 12-13 days about 3-4 months before we officially started to TTC. So I know I didn't have a short LP at the time of TTC, but I had about a year before that of anywhere from 6-15 day LPs. It was nuts. I wish you the very best!!! :flower:


----------



## Hope39

My LP was 9 days when I got caught this time. Now 12w if all is still good x


----------



## jenmcn1

Got pregnant with this baby (#3) by accident, and my LP was 9-10 days at the time. Although I think it was because I was just coming off of breast feeding my daughter exclusively for 14 months. I'm now 27+2 with 3rd baby and all is well as far as I know


----------



## jenmcn1

Oh and to lengthen your LP vitamin b6 specifically is what wil increase it! Worked for me in conceiving my 2nd baby a few years back!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I did 9-11 days LP, 4 early losses. I fell pregnant on B6 and over the counter progesterone cream.


----------



## Buttercup84

I had an 11 day LP. We got our BFP after 5 cycles TTC... I took vitamin B6 from cycle 3 onwards.


----------



## eve31

My lp is 8-9 days and this is my second pregnancy! b6 lengthened my cycles for a few months then I went back to shorter lp's so I stopped taking it. Both times I have fallen pregnant the month I have cut out all caffine...


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

My LP was usually 9-11 days, with heavy spotting from 5dpo, and we conceived on our first cycle of trying. I took B6 (100mg) and vitex for a while, but I don't think they helped my LP and I wasn't taking them when we conceived.


----------



## Kezzybear

Mine was 10 days! Good luck!! Xx


----------



## Bug222

mine has always been 9-10 days, with my first I took B complex- it took me a year but got my BFP, with this pregnancy i didn't take anything and it took 4 months (with one early MC)


----------



## mod19

My lp is 8-9 days. Took me 3 years with 1 tube blocked and had to have an hsg done in march to clear the other up but am expecting now.


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks everyone  this thread gives me hope


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Ladies!


----------



## laurac1988

Joining you ladies as I got my bfp today... Well technically yesterday uk time but you know what I mean.

Short LP of ten days. Just took prenats and vitamin d


----------



## Leinzlove

laurac1988 said:


> Joining you ladies as I got my bfp today... Well technically yesterday uk time but you know what I mean.
> 
> Short LP of ten days. Just took prenats and vitamin d

Yay!!! Woooooooooooooooo! :) Congrats!


----------

